# Show lead - What colour?



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

What colour show lead do you suggest for a tri dog?


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

red!!!.... or white


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

dexter said:


> red!!!.... or white


Will red not distract away from him?


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

if he's jet black then no. always showed my tri on a red lead.its down to personal prference.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

I use a hide and collars kangaroo leather lead for Maya who is tri. It is black and dark brown plaited 

Here's the best pic I have of it:










If not leather, then a white fabric lead would be my second choice


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

You could try and match it to the coat colour where the collar would be. If he's white there then a while lead, if he's black there then a black lead.

You could even go for something totally different, I know many gold lhasa's that are shown with a black nylon lead, it doesn't stop them doing well. I tried to match the colours as best I could but the leather leads got darker with age and now are nothing like the dogs.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

always found if the dog is of quality don't matter what colour the lead is x as said earlier lead colour is down to personal preference.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I use mostly leather leads for my dogs but it is definitely personal preference. I would go with what you like best and you think your dog goes best in. 

I asked someone once what colour was best to show a red fawn italian greyhound and they told me a red lead. I think he looks awful in red but looks smart with a black lead. Were as the unregistered italian who is blue and white looks really smart in a red lead.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2011)

A lovely lady from the sheltie forum is going to have a look for a adjustable nylon half check for me then I can buy the leather one when Aiden's fully grown.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

shetlandlover said:


> A lovely lady from the sheltie forum is going to have a look for a adjustable nylon half check for me then I can buy the leather one when Aiden's fully grown.


you'll see plenty of stalls at Crufts,also have have a look at what the other sheltie peeps use. I prefer a small linked choke chain with a green lead for Dexter, others prefer half checked, some use leather slips


----------

